# I need a book for a 7 year old



## Gabriel Beyers (Jan 28, 2011)

My son is 7 years old and in 2nd grade. I'm looking for a book that will pique his interest. He's all boy, very rough and tumble. He likes race cars, robots, and things like that. He's a strong reader, but he's starting to find it boring. He has a book report due this month and I'd like to find something that he will enjoy.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I read this in either second or third grade, at this distance it's hard to remember. I was a pretty advanced reader, but sounds like your son is also. If your son is a Kindle reader, it is on Kindle. I have actually picked the Kindle version up for sentiment's sake, and can loan it if you want to look at it and decide if it is suitable (and let him read it if you go for it). It is a Robinson Crusoe story of survival on a desert island. My memory is that it is totally G rated and suitable for a 1960s Disney movie. It was in my elementary school library.


----------



## lmroth12 (Nov 15, 2012)

The original Pinocchio is quite an adventure story and not too difficult for a 7 year old. And if he doesn't mind being read to once in a while there is The Adventures of Tom Sawyer. I can't think of any others in that age range at the moment; if I do I'll drop by this thread again and post.


----------



## R. M. Webb (Jul 24, 2014)

My seven year old giggled all the way through the first Captain Underpants book.  He also really enjoyed The Amazing Adventures of Steve - a Minecraft Novel.


----------



## Gabriel Beyers (Jan 28, 2011)

Great ideas. Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Check out Marcus Emerson's books.

Rue


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

I'd recommend My Teacher Is an Alien (My Teacher Books) by Bruce Coville


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

Take him to a book store and look for books based on his interests. Usually they have series, so if he likes it, there are more. Once you find books of interest, then look to make sure they are advanced enough to be challenging. A lot of kids like diary of a wimpy kid, just to read for fun. It may take him a minute to figure out what he likes, but eventually he will find something of interest.


----------



## belindaf (Jan 27, 2011)

My boys loved Captain Underpants, too, and Rick Riordan's Percy Jackson series. One also loved Patterson's Maximum Ride series around that age.


----------



## Darryl Hughes (Nov 17, 2014)

belindaf said:


> My boys loved Captain Underpants, too, and Rick Riordan's Percy Jackson series. One also loved Patterson's Maximum Ride series around that age.


Yeah, Captain Underpants is very much for boys. I'd recommend it too.

Dee


----------



## hs (Feb 15, 2011)

Has he read any of the _Choose Your Own Adventure_ books? There are so many of them that some are bound to match his interests.


----------



## drchimrichalds (Oct 6, 2014)

Paul Jennings books were the best when I was younger and a total tomboy. Maybe your son would like them.

http://www.amazon.com/Unreal-Surprising-Stories-Paul-Jennings/dp/0140370994/ref=pd_sim_b_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=0JT2EY3QZMRK0FTCHJQA


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

My son enjoyed 39 clues (Riordan) and The Tapestry series (Henry Neff). I agree that showing him the first book of each in hardcover pulled in him faster than a kindle edition. Subsequently, esp. If the physical books were not available, he was okay with the ebook versions.


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

The Hal Junior series is about a boy having adventures on a space station. My daughter likes it - she might prefer a book about a girl having adventures on a space station, but she still likes it. The first book, "The Secret Signal" is free for the Kindle. http://amzn.com/B005L632RG


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

The Mouse and the Motorcycle?  

Elaine
Norman, OK


----------



## T.K. (Mar 8, 2011)

This might be of interest Nightlight: A Golden Light Anthology. It's a children's anthology with several stories inside, so lots to pick and choose from. (And good for more than one book report!)

http://dld.bz/d3bps


----------



## Chuck Habakkuk (Dec 12, 2014)

Two Words: Everybody Poops.

Best read for anyone of any age.


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

Please check the Hal Junior series.  I read a lot if books to my sons and my seven-year old really loved this series out of all of them.  I think it contains all the elements you are looking for and as a parent I can highly recommend it:

www.amazon.com/Secret-Signal-Hal-Junior-Book-ebook/dp/B005L632RG/ref=sr_1_1_twi_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1419370012&sr=1-1&keywords=hal+junior


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

Oh, just remembered the Ralph Mouse series we read earlier this year - that one was a super hit with both my sons!

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mouse-Motorcycle-Ralph-Book-ebook/dp/B00188V7TQ/ref=pd_sim_kstore_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=0EYMN6E93AJF6T1SBQNH


----------



## zhixiong (Mar 30, 2015)

The Ralph Mouse series is good. I'm the third person to recommend it on this thread.

Nim's Island by Wendy Orr is another recommendation. My son loved it even though the protagonist is a girl.


----------



## Gabriel Beyers (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you. These are all great ideas. He's engrossed in the Harry Potter series right now.


----------



## SandiintheSun (Apr 4, 2015)

Is Tales of a Fourth Grade Nothing okay? I always enjoyed those books. Also the Encyclopedia Brown books were always a favorite of mine.


----------



## JeanetteRaleigh (Jan 1, 2013)

What about The Secret of NIMH ?


----------

